# Ryanair



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

I am looking for flights to Spain for the end of April and the best one for timings and price is coming out with Ryanair.

I've flown with them years ago but on my own. I am wondering if it will be ok with the girls. You cannot pre book seats but can be one of the first to board. How does this work? Do they let family's on first so that the children can settle down?

Bit miffed at the baggage allowance at only 15kg per person and the fact that can't pool it but we'll just have to be careful!

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 

Rachel


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Rachel,

Yes they usually let families with little ones board first, as you do for EasyJet.

I personally wouldn't fly with them as I felt they just wanted to charge for every little thing and were most unhelpful.  If you are checking buggy, double check that you don't have pay for that ... I think they were thinking of charging  

Sorry hun, but I thought I would give you my personal experience ....

Bels x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, be very careful with your baggage or they will make you swap it all around before checking in.

I am not a fan of Ryanair at all & will avoid flying with them at all costs now.

They let families on first but I don't think they give you much time before everyone else is boarding behind you.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I get emails from easyjet every 3 or 4 days with same day discounts and stuff - so it might be worth signing up with their email newsletter.

As for Ryanair, I haven't flown with them in years - but I have heard lots of complaints about them.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just to add a bit of balance!   We have flown with Ryanair quite a lot and we have never had any problems.  Yes they do charge extra for stuff but then that's how they keep their costs down, if you pay for BA then you'll get a lot more leeway but your flights will be much more expensive, it's all a question of balance and what works for you.

We have never been delayed with Ryanair, they've always been polite and courteous on-board and generally for a budget airline been fine.

Just my opinion 

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Rachel
I just booked with Ryanair to go to CZ in June and have used them and easyjet loads, they r gits for charging for everything extra but as off yet in about 20 odd flights i have never had any probs with them   just be aware for each name on booking form there also charge £5 per person and that doesn't show up till you have got a way down the booking process   and yep thet let families on b4 anyone else


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Never had a problem with ryanair either - as amada says they charge because that is how they keep their costs down. As an ex travel agent I would always check for flight prices with the travel agent also rather than just online because sometimes they have what is called a 'sales clincher' which means they can knock money off certain things sometimes and can make things a bit cheaper!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

My DP is Irish and we use Ryanair to travel to Dublin every couple of months. They have loads of hidden costs but everytime we book we always look at the other airlines and Ryanair always come up cheaper. They no longer let people with children on first - you now have to pay for priority boarding but beware because sometimes nearly all the passengers have done the same so you don't really get any benefit. We first took DS to Ireland when he was 8 weeks and the people at the front of the priority boarding queue offered to let us get on first but staff wouldn't let us because we hadn't paid!!! They are soooooo strict with luggage weight and hand luggage. We flew back from Ireland yesterday and a passenger had to leave a sandwich and a drink behind because she couldn't get them in her hand luggage so they said she had 2 lots of luggage and that wasn't allowed. Saying all that - the cabin crew are always really nice and we have never been delayed in all the years we have flown with them and nearly always arrive in Dublin early. Hope you have a great hols xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thank you for all the replies  

We are going to use them as they are the only one who can get us there for when Ruth needs us!! 

I am so worried about heavy baggage as it says that each kg over 15 is charged at £15!   I have ordered some scales today especially for weighing suitcases!! Luckily they were only £7.99! 

I am presuming that as the girls have a full price seat they can have a piece of hand luggage? We usually put them a packed lunch and various crayons toys etc in their backpacks. 

Have booked today and for 5 of us it's all come to (inlcuding luggage) £174.00, so not too bad. 

I will report back with my experience when we get back!  

Thanks again all  

Rachel x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ryanair are great if you are ok with the fact that they don't have ANY extras, unless you pay. And that you may end up having to queue a lot when you get back in because so many of their flights come in at the same time to save costs. 

Sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Trying to check my ryanair documents to see if Ive got carry on only or not


> PAYMENT DETAILS
> 
> 35.56 GBP Total Fare
> 
> ...


Can anyone help ?

also It wont let me check in online - does that mean I can't ?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Dizzi you have paid for luggage so 15kg on plane and 10 kg hand luggage 1 piece only tho mind    You have also paid for airport check in   i think you prob could still check in online but closer to next Sunday think it 48 hrs b4 travel.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

no, you can only check in online if you don't have any luggage to check in.
I went to Girona with them last summer and I found them fine.  I had a 4 year old and a 8 month old at the time and had to just que and wait like everyone else... you could pay the extra and get the priority boarding pass thing tho if you are concerned...  Touch wood once we were on they easily found us seats which were all together.  The buggy we didnt have to pay for, you have to leave it at the bottom of the steps as your about to get on plane.. only thing which was a bit annoying is no staff helped me fold or unfold the buggy (dh had ds so couldn't help and I was left holding baby trying to do it at the same time)  think in the end another passender helped!!
Have fun! xx


----------

